# Need a new avr, marantz, onkyo?



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Ok guys, im back cuz hdmi board died on my onkyo706 i bought about 4 years ago from acc4less.
Was thinking getting an onkyo 626 but questioning reliability....
Went & bought a new Marantz 5008 & have it set-up & somewhat configurated but this thing is overwhelming when it comes to what it can do & all these different settings with these new avr's.

Anybody have first hand experience between the units, did I make the right choice?
I can always return the marantz if im unhappy but dont know what to do at this point.
Most folks say the marantz are very impressive when it comes to music listening, our main use is tv.
Have hSU 5.1 bookshelfs with an Outlaw 12" sub.
I want awesome sound & reliabilty but want ease of use, set it & forget it.....
Wasnt even considering the marantz due to appearance but from what I thought i heard @ my bestbuy magnolia store I couldnt just turn away. I actually thought I was goung to purchase the Yamaha A730 but the marantz sounded better but may have just been settings & feel the audition just confused me more!
Couldnt audition or even see any of the Onkyo lines, just marantz, yami, & pioneer.


----------



## novisnick (Oct 2, 2013)

I love my Yamaha, I've had them for more then 34 years, they keep getting better and also have the bells and whistles! Higher end can even get saber DAC but I like the sound of the Burr Brown better. Mine is the RX V 3020, don't pay retail, walk away,,,,,they will come get you!
Has pre out and just about everything. Only thing is , it doesn't have XLR OUT, A FEW MORE $ will get you that if that's the way you want to go. What ever you get needs pre-outs so you can upgrade amps later.
Emotiva is a great line of products! I have a bunch of there goods. All at great prices, but I found them after I got my latest Yamaha.so I don't know first hand about there pre, pro.

Good luck hope this helped. If you need more info I'll be here.

Peace,

Nick


----------



## novisnick (Oct 2, 2013)

Yamaha gives you high end tweets if you want to learn there system, I found it easy to adjust things on them. Or simple instructions will walk you through and your done.

Peace,

Nick


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

I had a Pioneer for 4 years a Yamaha for 5 and Denon for 3. I never had any issues with anyone of them I sold them to upgrade. Now I own an Onkyo for the first time that I bought from someone that had it for 6 years. That person never had an issue with it and I hope it's the same for me. 
In the end it's all about what pleases you in an avr.


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

Really questioning the Marantz & lack of weekend tech support has me questioning Marantz more-so than Onkyo....


----------



## novisnick (Oct 2, 2013)

Yamaha has always been there when I've called.

Nick


----------



## novisnick (Oct 2, 2013)

Having trouble ?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yamaha makes reliable receivers but when it comes to the room EQ they fall way behind Audyssey I've had my Onkyo for 6 years and it's been trouble free as well. Bang for buck thay still have the best on the market but I would not go with a 626 I would look at accessories4less and get the best Onkyo you can afford.
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Well you forgot something ... budget but if you find the Onkyo 818 at a decent price i would trow that in the mix also Marantz lately is doing great receivers .


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Amazon has a great deal on the Onkyo 809. It is something you might consider...... http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-NR80...id=1387740653&sr=8-1&keywords=Onkyo+tx+nr-809


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> Yamaha makes reliable receivers but when it comes to the room EQ they fall way behind Audyssey I've had my Onkyo for 6 years and it's been trouble free as well. Bang for buck thay still have the best on the market but I would not go with a 626 I would look at accessories4less and get the best Onkyo you can afford.
> http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...iver/Home-Audio/Home-Theater-Receivers/1.html


Tony
Why do you say no on the Onkyo 626? Cuz of features or do you feel there still may be a reliability issue?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The 626 is just a low tear receiver and I just don't care for anybody spending hard earned money on something that they won't be happy with. 
What is your budget?


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

tonyvdb said:


> The 626 is just a low tear receiver and I just don't care for anybody spending hard earned money on something that they won't be happy with.
> What is your budget?


The Marantz 5008 was $749, $800 out the door after tax...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If you step up to this Onkyo 929 you get way more receiver for your money 
http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...O-TX-NR929-9.2-Ch-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html


----------



## Slater (Nov 20, 2009)

So had the marantz 5008 since about Dec. 15th but contemplating stepping-up as been reading the xt-32 is soooo worth the added expense....
So where should I stand now, the Denon 4000 vs Marantz 7008, any others that should sound just as good?
Thought I read somewhere some guys were having issues with the denon 4000 having overheat or dying issues in some cases or I maybe mistaken?
Im so tired of overthinking all this but want a to make the right choice....
Using xt-32 would I really even hear a significant improvement in sound on my mid-range priced HSU bookshelfs over xt?
http://www.hsuresearch.com/products/hb-1.html


----------



## selden (Nov 15, 2009)

All the reviews I've read have claimed a noticeable improvement when using XT32.
FWIW, Onkyo has several receivers which support XT32:
TX-NR5010
TX-NR3010
TX-NR1010
TX-NR929
TX-NR818
(The last two don't have SubEQ HT, though.)
Integra models:
DTR-80.3
DTR-70.4
DTR-60.5 (no SubEQ HT)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Just for your info SubEQ HT is only advantages if you are running two subs. And even then may or may not make much difference as most subs have the ability to adjust the settings that SubEQ HT does on the plate amp.


----------



## e.mann30 (Mar 15, 2010)

If you didn't buy it yet , I saw this on ebay . 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Onkyo-TX-NR...52665?pt=Receivers_Tuners&hash=item2a39fa9fd9


----------



## mdhamlin (Mar 26, 2014)

Replacing my Denon with Marantz AV8001 due to arrive any day now!  I like the Marantz MM-8003. Good luck with your new system.

Mike


----------



## rgiorgio (Feb 5, 2014)

Marantz 7008


----------



## BeeMan458 (Nov 25, 2012)

Slater said:


> Went & bought a new Marantz 5008 & have it set-up & somewhat configurated but this thing is overwhelming when it comes to what it can do & all these different settings with these new avr's.
> 
> Anybody have first hand experience between the units, did I make the right choice?


We bought a SR5007 a couple of years back and it's an excellent unit. Unfortunately, the buyer has to say if it was the right choice. If not expecting full on reference level play, it's an excellent unit that I have no complaints with. On the positive side, if you decide you want more output, because the SR5008 has a full set of pre-outs, one can always add an outboard amplifier.

If I had to give it a nick, it would be that it comes with MultEQ XT and not XT32 w/SubEQ HT. For a mid-price, consumer grade AVR, it's a killer unit, if purchased at Access4Less, one gets a killer price and it does what you ask, set it and fer-git-about-it.

The reason we upgraded from the SR5007 to our current Denon AVR4520CI, I wanted a fully on, reference capable AVR with XT32 and SubEQ HT. But at no time do I have any misgivings about purchasing the SR5007. If look at the SR7008, I'd look to the Denon AVR4520CI which is reported to be a scaled down AV8801.



> So had the marantz 5008 since about Dec. 15th but contemplating stepping-up as been reading the xt-32 is soooo worth the added expense....
> So where should I stand now, the Denon 4000 vs Marantz 7008, any others that should sound just as good?


Agreeing, from personal experience with XT and XT32, XT32 is soooooo worth the added expense. You might be mistaken on the X4000 as I've not read complaint one on the unit. We've had our 4520CI about three months and hasn't given us a single reason to regret the purchase.

(hope the above helps answer any concerns you might have)


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

MultEQ XT is very capable of achieving great results. I agree its not quite as good as XT32 but its not by any means lousy.


----------

